# What are our options?



## Lukeg (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Expats

over the past few weeks I've put some serious thought into moving to Thailand for a 6/12 months. I'm and Internet marketer and I am blessed to be able to work from anywhere in the world. 

But I have a slight problem, my girlfriend who will be coming with me, has no options for work, she is a fully qualified beauty therapist, but for the last year she has been working as a carer for young kids with disabilities and would love to continue her work with kids, so I thought a natural progression would be teaching English. But after reading it doesnt seem as easy as I originally thought to get a job doing this. 

Does anyone have advice, we have friends in Phuket and this is where we would like to go but we are not restricted to this. 

Kind regards


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

We ( my English Hubby and I (Thai)), too, have been planning to do the 6/12 months living in Thailand and UK, although my hubby intends to not do much. 

As your GF has 6 months in Wales, I would concentrate on finding a job or job(s) during that time. She has to live in Thailand and see what she can do, but this takes time. If she is coming just because you are, then I can see the need to make her settle in. However if this is her plan as much as yours, she should consider the first 6-12 months in Thailand her trial period and try not to be stressed out too much about finding a job in Thailand.

I am planning to do the same, although I am Thai. I am (un) lucky enough that my UK employer lets me work only 6 months per year. The money alone would not be enough to keep my husband as comfortable as he has been used to, but we have responsibilities in the UK that need us there. Thankfully, we have other sources of income. I have been away from Thailand for a long time, so I sometimes feel a little lost starting over. But I intend to not rush. I only know I need to do things to be sane. I do think, despite the political mess, that Thailand and SE Asia should have a lot to offer in terms of business opportunities. At least start-up investments should be a lot lower than in the UK. What is more, less taxes to pay. Yippee! 

As you might be living in Phuket, your GF could try to find a local children charity or even set one up! That will help her build up her own professional contacts. I don't know initially if job satisfaction is more important than financial rewards to your GF, she can try to get some jobs at schools. It may be a little easier if she has already lived locally rather than applied for a job from abroad. As for beauty therapies, well, illegal for non-Thais to do. But that is on paper. Pretty sure, if she owns a salon with Thai workers, it will be a different matter. 

Hope there is at least a tiny bit that helps. Good luck!


----------

